# Talking of Kites



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

Its the Kite thing up that there Ashotn court this weekend. 

Were planning on hitting it on the Sunday. 

Anyone else going ?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

Link here

http://www.kite-festival.org.uk/


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 28, 2008)

Might do, if I can work out how to walk there and my buddy wants to go along. It's £7 to park your car


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

We're busy sat but derv's working sunday and I'm not doing anything. So I might womble up


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

LilJen said:


> if I can work out how to walk there



you need a sherper . . . and ropes. And your eye spy book of mountain goats! 

they know this which is why they charge so much to park.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Might do, if I can work out how to walk there and my buddy wants to go along. It's £7 to park your car




Yeah but its free to get in. 

So if you had a car with 4 people in. . .

its. .

er. . .

Runs out of fingers and takes off shoes and socks


the equivalent to £1.75 each


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the pay to park idea and free entry


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

I loves kites I do!

Couldn't fly one for toffee even if my life depended on it but I as a go innit! 

Great for photos too, we took some stonkin ones a couple of years ago...hang on...

oh I'll post some in a bit when I find them.

I am presently running around zoning stuff and trying to do tinternetty stuff in between zoning and answering stupido phone calls about what colour table cloth and napkins do I want in february...I told her I couldn't give a flying figfuk whether there was a table cloth let alone what fekking colour it was...do I look like a 'table cloth' kinda a gal?

oh and i'm listening to old santana cd's on yer pooter bombscare, and don't worry, i'll put the original cd back in it's drawer before you get home.


Council house pie for dinner me dear?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

you will do, nearer the time


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Council house pie for dinner me dear?




HEEELLLLLL YEAH


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

wiskey said:


> you will do, nearer the time



did someone swear?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

*yers one*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> did someone swear?



yes you did dear. . .  about the flying figs and table clothes


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


>





YAAAAAAYYYYYY its larry the love lobster with his vagina claws


----------



## jusali (Aug 29, 2008)

We're taking the kids up there on Sunday it'll be wicked!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2008)

Stop by and say hi then


----------



## wiskey (Aug 30, 2008)

We've just got back and I've been playing the dutiful granddaughter all day so I might be completely shattered tomorrow.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> YAAAAAAYYYYYY its larry the love lobster with his vagina claws


You SO have to pitch that character to Mighty Boosh!! 


Hope you all had a luverly day


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You SO have to pitch that character to Mighty Boosh!!
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a luverly day



Did we miss it? lol 

Actually...it's pissing down with rain fek sake! 

It is still early though and has time to clear up (ever the optimistic)

I'm gonna make a decision (for myself that is, as bombscare is still free to make his own until February ) that if the weather is still shit at noon, I'm gonna cry off. 

It's not as if we can dash into the nearest pub and have a swift pint or two or even dash to the car of there is a sudden downpour, as the parking isn't that close to the event.

Decision at noon.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Though I do have wellies and a poncho...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

*Random thoughts...*

*looks out of window*

I think the sun may come out...dunno...it'll be bloody hot if I wear me wellies and the sun decides to come. Can I really be arsed to carry me wellies just in case?

I don't suppose it would be that much of a chore to carry either wellies or trainers..hmmmm

Decisions, decisions...how do you spell decisions? 'decisions' looks bloody odd to me 

ANYWAY...stick to making 'decision' at noon likr forst stated so I can get on and doing something worthy with my valuable time than fret about making a decision fek sake fizzer!


----------



## Geri (Aug 31, 2008)

Apparently there are thunderstorms on the way up from Devon & Cornwall.

I would have thought it was quite dangerous to fly a kite in storm, isn't it?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Geri said:


> Apparently there are thunderstorms on the way up from Devon & Cornwall.
> 
> I would have thought it was quite dangerous to fly a kite in storm, isn't it?



Hmmmm...would make the show a whole lot more interesting though!


----------



## Idaho (Aug 31, 2008)

I have got into kites recently. Got one of them power kites and enjoyed flying it. However I'm not driving all the way to Bristol to get soggy


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

*noon*

Ok, I've made up my mind.

Even though it looks fairly bright overhead I've decided to stick closer to home today.

The garden could do with a tidy and i'll wear my wellies and poncho there if it rains. Also I'm in the mood for watching crap Tv and having a sunday afternoon kip.

I'll save the frolicjking for next weekend.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

are we there yet. . 


Oh I remember it was raining. .  I got hit over the head by a stick. . . and woke up to see the end of the bike racing


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2008)

I stayed in bed. 

ALL DAY

it was great. I watched the Simpsons movie.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

I want to see that. . .


----------



## jusali (Sep 1, 2008)

We went on Sunday it was good if a little overcast and windy.
Had a jolly good crack the kids loved it and bought the most pointless windmill to put on the end of our washing line.
Looked at it this morning and it looks like we got a load of streamer and screwed them up into a ball and stuck them on the washing line pole 
Ahhh impulsive purchasing.........


----------



## Idaho (Sep 1, 2008)

jusali said:


> We went on Sunday it was good if a little overcast and windy.



Yeah it was a real shame it was windy for a kite festival


----------



## jusali (Sep 2, 2008)

Idaho said:


> Yeah it was a real shame it was windy for a kite festival




 fucking ruined my hair!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 2, 2008)

Idaho said:


> I have got into kites recently. Got one of them power kites and enjoyed flying it. However I'm not driving all the way to Bristol to get soggy



what type of kite you got idaho. i've got a couple and fly regularly. you a boarder or a buggier?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Did we miss it? lol


Thought ya all went Saturday, oopss


----------



## Idaho (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> what type of kite you got idaho. i've got a couple and fly regularly. you a boarder or a buggier?



No haven't got that far yet. Fancy a go at the boards and buggies at some point. I'm just starting out. Got a stunt kite a month ago and enjoyed that so much I bought a beginner's power kite - Snapshot 1.2.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2008)

hehe. its quite addictive when you get going. i started with one kite and within 6 months i had 4, with a board, helmet, harness etc.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you get any tuition or did you just give it a go? I fancy the land boarding. Not so much for the jumps - but just to whizz along a big empty beach.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2008)

no tution for me. get used to the way the kite pulls first and then stand on your board and see how and in which direction it pulls you. becomes pretty clear quite quickly what you need to do with the kite and board. not dangerous as long as you arent flying in stupid winds. depending on what kite you have you probably wont get air. have a look at racekites.com which is a good source for power kite related info and help. nice people on there.


----------

